# Too much yogurt?



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows if it is bad for dogs to continually put plain non fat yogurt with their kibble? I usually mix a small amount with my pup's dinner, and in the mornings I mix in warm water to make a gravy. I like to mix it up and he seems to really like the yogurt. I know it is supposed to help with loose stools (which he no longer has) but is it bad to give it to him on a regular basis? 

Just curious....Thanks!


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

Hypercalcemia and gassiness/flatulence would be the concerns. A teaspoon a day is going to be fine. More than that, and I would check your total Ca ratio.


----------



## Jazzy's Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with Bart. If you're going to give it on a daily basis, give it in small amounts and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

jess4525 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows if it is bad for dogs to continually put plain non fat yogurt with their kibble? I usually mix a small amount with my pup's dinner, and in the mornings I mix in warm water to make a gravy. I like to mix it up and he seems to really like the yogurt. I know it is supposed to help with loose stools (which he no longer has) but is it bad to give it to him on a regular basis?
> 
> Just curious....Thanks!


I give my dogs yogurt several times a week, in small amounts. No problems to date! You could also mix yogurt & water and freeze in ice cube trays (or even better...kongs). My dogs LOVE that...


----------



## JR Banks (Sep 24, 2010)

I also think it has to do with the size of your dog. We only give our dog yoghurt the odd time. I also do what Lazygranch does, I like to freeze them and give it as a treat sometimes, the dogs love it and it is good for them!


----------

